# First Thread!



## Primitive Screwhead

Sorry.. just had to 



But I am looking forward to this new product, so I better as a decent question....

Are you going to incorperate Gygax's population breakout for the criminal organzation per his book "The Canting Crew"

It is a pretty good breakdown and builds a solid base for Guilds and other activities.


----------



## RangerWickett

*lights up a cigarette* 

*sits quietly*

*acts enigmatically*

*reads the Wikipedia article on LOST*


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

When will the 8th adventure module be released?

I kid, I kid.


----------



## Morrus

What new forum?  There is no new forum.  It's all in your mind!


----------



## jonesy

If it's all in our minds then my mind won't mind if I wait here and mind my business. 

Sort of appropriate that there's a thread about guns in fantasy going on in general.


----------



## Morrus

jonesy said:


> Sort of appropriate that there's a thread about guns in fantasy going on in general.




Funny, that.


----------



## Ragnar_Deerslayer

Will ZEITGEIST be for 3.5, or will it be 4e only?  The description I read on RPGfreelancer seemed to imply 4e, with the references to Shadowfell and such, but I'm holding out hope for a 3.5 edition.

(I'm currently running WotBS in 3.5/Trailblazer and loving it! - as are my players!)

Ragnar


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Morrus said:


> What new forum?  There is no new forum.  It's all in your mind!




But if this forum is a figment of my imagination, and the world is a figment of my uncles imagination..... what are the wings of the bread-and-butterfly made of.. wheat? multi-grain? Gongonzela-Chedder Italian?


----------



## RangerWickett

Cheddar? Perhaps that suits the rabble in their warrens, but I thought we were men of culture.

Truly, few things compare to watching a Crisillyiran opera while partaking of some leaf of Nicodemus, Cheragian wine, and bormago cheese. The best things in life are finely aged.


----------



## mach1.9pants

Zeitgeist (German pronunciation: [ˈtsaɪtɡaɪst]) is "the spirit of the times" or "the spirit of the age." [1] Zeitgeist is the general cultural, intellectual, ethical, spiritual, and/or political climate within a nation or even specific groups, along with the general ambience, morals, sociocultural direction, and mood associated with an era.

Well that helps, I don't even understand the definition!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Hm.. well, combine that definition along with the title art and sub-title "Gears of Revolution".. and I get a very distinct industrial revolution/steam-punk vibe...


----------



## Jan van Leyden

RangerWickett said:


> *reads the Wikipedia article on LOST*




*applauds on excellent choice for inspiration*


----------



## JeffB

OK so what is this stuff and why is there a  paragraph of this material in a big brown font taking up space on every page?


----------



## Morrus

Looks more orange than brown to me.


----------



## I'm A Banana

> Truly, few things compare to watching a Crisillyiran opera while partaking of some leaf of Nicodemus, Cheragian wine, and bormago cheese. The best things in life are finely aged.




Finely aged? Pheh. The older things get the more they smell like feet and stagnant swamp water. Give me the new and the vibrant, the daring and the true any day. Give me the smell of powder and brimstone, the newest art and philosophy in Ber, and gleaming steel fresh from the forge. You can keep your nostalgic tragedies. I'll _Carpe Deim_. It might be risky, old man, but like the bards say: _"The only way to live is to risk death."_.


----------



## LightPhoenix

I'm confused, where am I?  Why am I a figment of Primitive Screwhead's imagination, and how am I manifesting here?  Hold me.


----------



## marketingman

If this was a true figment there would be rum.


----------



## Marius Delphus

Why is the rum *always* gone?


----------



## Dragonhelm

Morrus said:


> Looks more orange than brown to me.




Looks like hexadecimal color #CC6600 to me, which is described as a red-orange color, or "heatland."  But what do I know?


----------



## renau1g

1st post here of 2011! Boo-yah!

Wait...am I really here?


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> 1st post here of 2011! Boo-yah!
> 
> Wait...am I really here?




of course not. i am not sure where you are, but you should bed looking in your privet messages! and answering me back! roflmaogarb


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

LightPhoenix said:


> I'm confused, where am I?  Why am I a figment of Primitive Screwhead's imagination, and how am I manifesting here?  Hold me.




Techinically since I am a figment of my uncle's imagination, I really have no idea why you are here... except maybe you are like Schroedinger's Cat... and you are here, or not, depending on a quantum variable that has yet to resolve.

BTW [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], do we get additional xp for posting the following in our sig?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Primitive Screwhead said:


> Techinically since I am a figment of my uncle's imagination, I really have no idea why you are here... except maybe you are like Schroedinger's Cat... and you are here, or not, depending on a quantum variable that has yet to resolve.
> 
> BTW [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], do we get additional xp for posting the following in our sig?



 simple Colan z colan, eh?


----------



## Fallenibilis

I too wonder if it will be 3.5 as i dont play 4th ed. It looks really cool so far and the steampunk stuff is something i would like to adapt in to a few campagins im planing so if made 3.5 im certain i would buy it.


----------



## Samuel Cole

I'm guessing it'll be 4E, because I saw somewhere where they stated that they were hoping they wouldn't get screwed by an edition change the same way they did during WotBS. (Can't find the link at the moment.)

That said, I REALLY hope this adventure path will be for 4E - Paizo puts out really good quality APs for 3.5, but no one, to my knowledge, is writing anything at Paizo's level of quality for 4E other than EN. Since I'm not interested in playing 3.5, I'll probably buy everything EN ever puts out.


----------



## Morrus

I'm fairly sure that the current information now on the  page will answer all of your questions in exquisite detail. 

Or not!


----------

